# BOOTP Issue with rtl8169 on v6.2



## Vizard (Jun 6, 2012)

Hello *e*veryone. I am currently having an issue with a specific network card I use. Just to be clear the stations boot off of BOOTP and have no issue with the RTL8139 network card, but have issues with the RTL8169 with the error as follows:


```
krpc_call: sosend: 64
krpc_call: sosend: 64
panic: nfs_boot: mountd root, error=64
uptime: 51s
```

Where normally we would see a short timeout of RPC as follows:

```
RPC timeout on server 10.0.0.1
RPC timeout on server 10.0.0.1
RPC timeout on server 10.0.0.1
```

Then it proceeds to finish booting. Nothing I can seem to find out change has even changed the error code. *A*ny help is greatly appreciated. If you require any information from me I will provide it quickly.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 6, 2012)

FreeBSD 6.2 has been End-of-Life since May 31, 2008, so it's not supported by FreeBSD or the forums. Upgrade to a supported version, like 7.4, 8.3 or 9.0. It is very likely that some code in the last four years has addressed this problem.


----------



## Vizard (Jun 8, 2012)

I was able to get support on this from someone I know. It turns out that this issue had to do with port fast not being enabled on our switch. This caused the card to time out at that point. Just thought I would post this so if anyone else runs into a similar issue.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 8, 2012)

Congratulations on the support, but your OS has serious vulnerabilities and should not be hooked up to any network.


----------

